# Come cambiare il kernel ? [FAQ]

## andrea.lai

carissimi guru ,

      Vi pongo un pò di domande che mi sorgono spontanee essendomi da pochissimo convertito a questa distribuzione .

      Allora, ho installato Gentoo avvalendomi dell'utiliti genkernel ( come illustrato nella guida all'installazione )  e vorrei continuare ad utilizzarlo per la creazione del mio kernel. 

       Dopo aver sincronizzato il portage l'unica versione del kernel che trovo e la 2.4.22-r1 mentre su qualche forum ho letto che a causa di un bug è stata rilasciata la versione 2.4.22-r3 . 

        Ora mi chiedo come sia possibile installare un kernel più recente sempre avvalendomi dell'utilizzo di genkernel . 

         Secondo voi se scarico i sorgenti del kernel e li metto in /usr/src/linux ed utilizzo "genkernel" funziona ?.

         Alra domanda : come mai quando faccio 

```
 emerge -pv mysql 
```

         mi fa vedere che è disponibile mysql-4.0.14-r2 quando in /usr/portage/dev-db/mysql è presente mysql-4.0.16 che è più recente ?

         Inolre se faccio

```
 emerge /usr/portage/dev-db/mysql-4.0.16.ebuild 
```

         mi viene installata la versione corretta di mysql ma se faccio nuovamente 

```
 emerge -pv mysql 
```

         mi dice che è presente ( credo ) un downgrade verso la versione 4.0.14-r2. 

Come mai ?????

Forse mi sfugge qualche configurazione da fare ????

----------

## silian87

Per la prima domanda, premettendo che io non ho mai usato genkernel e che ho spesso scaricato i sorgenti da kernel.org, credo che genkernel faccia il suo lavoro lo stesso, anche se credo che qualche problemino, col fatto che il kernel e' un po' diverso, puo' esserci. Quindi il mio consiglio e' aspetta che esca sul portage tree (non dovrebbe metterci molto). Il secondo problema non ne ho idea. Aspetta che ti risponda qualcuno che ne sa piu' di me  :Smile: 

----------

## matteo*

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Il secondo problema non ne ho idea. Aspetta che ti risponda qualcuno che ne sa piu' di me 

 

così a occhio dovrebbe essere l'annosa questione dei pacchetti masked:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=33534

----------

## MyZelF

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gentoo-kernel.xml

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=33534

----------

## shev

Comunicazione di servizio: la tag [FAQ] che ho cominciato a mettere in certi topic non è ovviamente per sminuire l'importanza del topic o far sentire fuori posto chi lo ha aperto, tutt'altro. La metto semplicemente per facilitare le ricerche future: essendo argomenti trattati spesso e sui quali spesso i nuovi fanno domande, basterà fare una ricerca nei topic con la tag [FAQ] per avere le risposte cercate.

Sempre che dall'alto non boccino quest'idea... /me osserva l'eterea presenza di bsolar e cerri aleggiare sulla sua testa  :Razz: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Comunicazione di servizio: la tag [FAQ] che ho cominciato a mettere in certi topic non è ovviamente per sminuire l'importanza del topic o far sentire fuori posto chi lo ha aperto, tutt'altro. La metto semplicemente per facilitare le ricerche future: essendo argomenti trattati spesso e sui quali spesso i nuovi fanno domande, basterà fare una ricerca nei topic con la tag [FAQ] per avere le risposte cercate.
> 
> Sempre che dall'alto non boccino quest'idea... /me osserva l'eterea presenza di bsolar e cerri aleggiare sulla sua testa 

 

Secondo me e' molto utile, complimenti Shev (non e' detta dall'alto ma volevo

dire la mia  :Very Happy:  ).

----------

